# Big blockage



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

For your info - We are stuck on ismaila road, big blockage - being told its cleopatra employees blocking road and an accident 

imagine chaos and multiple by 3 and you are no where close 

Now being told suez road closed as well

Could be a long wait

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

More reports on Bey2ollak:

Bey2ollak.com


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Still blocked reports (rumours ?) that 3000 ceramics staff got fired - they have trucks across the roads
Everything stopped

And now my air con is stopped working - as well :-(

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Still blocked reports (rumours ?) that 3000 ceramics staff got fired - they have trucks across the roads
> Everything stopped
> 
> And now my air con is stopped working - as well :-(
> ...


Not your day is it.....ohh the joys of living in Egypt :thumb:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like it is clearing. over 4hrs to do 40 minute journey

Now hot and thirsty - need a cool drink

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow what a relief... I was scared to read this post lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Now arrived at work - hot and with headache :-(

The views expressed are not necessaryily my own - Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------

